# Los Blancos Event at Stix Cigars



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I few of us puffers met up at the Los Blacos party at Stix Cigars and Tobacco in Wantage NJ. It was a great night!









From left to right:
Suzza, David Blancos, Rock31, scottw, Batista30, ptpablo, sirxlaughs.









From left to right: Batista30, sirxlaughs, Rock31, David Blancos, ptpablo, scottw, Katie, Suzza (on the tips of my toes lol) and Johna.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That's sirxlaughs, you probably know him as Bruno aka the guy who had his raffle tickets picked 10000000 damn times lol.

Great pics and fun times.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

AH HA. found it!!! Good time! At least your actually in this one Ray. lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

It was alot of funny and the company made all the difference. Thanks for the good times!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Great stuff, Bro! I bet there were some incredible sticks sacrificed at that one.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I had 6 I Believe

Los Blancos "Nine" Lancero
Cain Nub
Sultan Signature "C" (the first inch)
Los Blancos "Nine" Torpedo
Los Blancos Sumatra Robusto
Los Blancos Maduro Robusto


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Sheesh, no wonder you sounded like Tom Waits on the phone earlier! lmao!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Sheesh, no wonder you sounded like Tom Waits on the phone earlier! lmao!


Never saw someone chain smoke cigars until I met Scott.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank goodness it's not a regular occurance.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

scottw said:


> Thank goodness it's not a regular occurance.


Why not? It's quite entertaining and it'll make me feel better when I ONLY smoke 4. :rotfl:


----------

